# Will A Respray Devalue My Car??



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

As title suggests, considering getting my car re-sprayed for pure cosmetic reasons (car is full HPI clear) but would this devalue my car do you think??


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

Crap paint quality or change of colour?


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

octet said:


> Crap paint quality or change of colour?


Bought the car already wrapped but a month prior to wrap was put on it was fully detailed and I've read the write up so I'm happy the paint is in good condition, however, I also know Kuro Black along with Nissan paint jobs = poo so I thought I'd go for a complete change of colour!


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

What colour are you thinking of Kyle? I've heard figures of 5-7k for a very good job, I also know a GTR owner who we see at the track sometimes, he owns a bodyshop and he painted his car, the quality looked good, maybe track him down? His surname was Cook I think, maybe someone here knows him?

Also our main man Stuart Gold owns a couple of body shops and is approved to work on Nissans for insurance work, he knows the business inside and out and has helped me with similar questions before, maybe send him a message on facebook?


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

http://rt-performance.co.uk/

Ask for Taras, say Adrian has recommended it to a get a better quote.

Nissan's approved body shop - Renault Orpington quoted me £8200 which is outrageous!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Wrap it again,leave the paint or buy a new car but don't paint or colour change it


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheers Matt! In terms of colour I'm not 100% sure yet but it needs to be kind of unique so was thinking along the lines of a gun metal grey with a slight red flip or possibly a nice pearl dark blue! Have spoken to a few body shops and the prices do seem to vary quite a bit, certainly haven't been quoted anything as much as £5k as yet though! Spoke to a very reputable detailer who I know the other day and he suggested a few places where he's seen their work so that's where I've got pricing from so far....


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Wrap it again,leave the paint or buy a new car but don't paint or colour change it


What makes you say this mate??


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

octet said:


> Car Body Shop - Car Body Repairs, Car parts, Accident repair
> 
> Ask for Taras, say Adrian has recommended it to a get a better quote.
> 
> Nissan's approved body shop - Renault Orpington quoted me £8200 which is outrageous!


Cheers mate, will call next week! :bowdown1:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd tread very carefully with paint. I've had a lots of paintwork done on lots of cars at many different places and never been completely happy with it.

Maybe a really good place can get a factory quality finish but I'm yet to see it, there's always something not quite right.

To do a proper job with respect to a complete respray is an absolutely huge quantity of work, just stripping back and prepping will take an age, then you just have to hope that they get the paint right.

Big risk imho. You'll also have a fairly specific appeal for resale, a lot of people would not consider a non standard colour, that might be an appeal for some but you are certainly narrowing the market.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Unless it's absolutely necessary because of scratches or paint damage try to avoid painting the car, always take loads of detail pics of the car before painting it and also duringduring the prep stage and keep it as proof should you come to sell it and someone spots that it's been painted.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

People get half the bloody car sprayed all the time, the paint on these cars is **** at best and people are forever getting the bonnets, bumpers and wings sprayed thanks to stone chips and nasty other road contaminates!!!! 

You just have to choose the right people to spray it! Obviously!

I shouldn't have thought it would harm the value of the car if it's a good job but don't ever expect to see that money back again so it 6k you've piled in to the car when you could get it wrapped for half that and maintain the original paint if it's in good condition..... And the. Have 3k for toys or a shit ton of fuel


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

billythefish said:


> Cheers Matt! In terms of colour I'm not 100% sure yet but it needs to be kind of unique so was thinking along the lines of a gun metal grey with a slight red flip or possibly a nice pearl dark blue! Have spoken to a few body shops and the prices do seem to vary quite a bit, certainly haven't been quoted anything as much as £5k as yet though! Spoke to a very reputable detailer who I know the other day and he suggested a few places where he's seen their work so that's where I've got pricing from so far....


Heared of a guy recently who had a kuro black car resprayed to black with gold 'flecks' in it, cost 3k but still gets the odd 'swirl' in the paint.

foook me if I get a respray in black and still got the dreaded kuro swirls, I'd be well pissed!!! and TBH I love the black myself, and just put up with the swirls.. (I did buff it once last summer over a few days with an RAC buffer machine and turtlewax black color magic, and the swirls disappeared to mars for a few months and it looked gleaming, epic even no lie like glass!!! then they came back) bahh humbug!


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

To be fair mate, it doesn't matter how much you pay for a paint job, if you get your local poles to wash your car you're ALWAYS going to get swirls! Incidentally, what did you think to his re spray, nice job? 



Chronos said:


> Met a guy recently who had an already kuro black respray to black again with gold 'flecks' in it, cost 3k and when asked was told He still gets the odd 'swirl' in the paint.
> 
> foook me if I get a respray in black and still got the dreaded kuro swirls, I'd be well pissed!!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

billythefish said:


> To be fair mate, it doesn't matter how much you pay for a paint job, if you get your local poles to wash your car you're ALWAYS going to get swirls! Incidentally, what did you think to his re spray, nice job?


ha ha Are you that guy??? If so the respray looked very good, tho TBH I couldnt see the gold flecks too much.. BUT as said, If I got a respray Id want 10 layer paint, untouchable and solid and not a single swirl after cleaning, after having shite paint Kuro black. 

Honestly once I RAC buffed the ****er with turtlewax black color magic, it was like glass for 2 months! , Kuro black I suppose it's like polishing a black turd! shame as it shows how nice a black R35 GTR can look.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Hahaha no I'm Kyle mate! ; -)


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

Fully document it worth before and after, it will only devalue if you pick a bone standard colour that not as many people like, but a good job with full documentation is not off putting


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Why don't you get the car detailed and clear wrapped in Expel?

I'm getting my R35 Expel wrapped next week. Happy to post picks if you want to see it when finished? It's bl**dy expensive but I like my car colour but don't want the hassle of worrying about stone chips etc.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mr.B said:


> Why don't you get the car detailed and clear wrapped in Expel?
> 
> I'm getting my R35 Expel wrapped next week. Happy to post picks if you want to see it when finished? It's bl**dy expensive but I like my car colour but don't want the hassle of worrying about stone chips etc.


sweet.... post a thread bud, it will be interesting to see.. thanks.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

I think 99/100 people wouldn't entertain it come re sale time, it's a lot of agg and expense just to cause you a problem in the future IMO ?


billythefish said:


> What makes you say this mate??


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

BAZGTR530 said:


> I think 99/100 people wouldn't entertain it come re sale time, it's a lot of agg and expense just to cause you a problem in the future IMO ?


Really? You think it would put off 99/100 people off buying a car because it had a full re-spray for cosmetic reasons only?? I think we'll have to agree to disagree on that! Surely it's similar to people buying a car that's wrapped, and there's plenty of wrapped GTRs out there...


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Mate good luck to you if that's what you want to do, however you will always notice and be able to see its been painted, you will need to spend circa 7-8k for a proper job and I mean proper job!!!

Wrapping is tempory and can be reversed its a totally different ball game!

Strange how you set up a topic to ask "will this devalue my car and then tell people that ypu don't agree with them, Lol

First thing I do is check the paint depth for originality when I buy a car, if it's not original then move on unless you can clearly see its a minor cosmetic!

Good Luck


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Wrap it. Spend the 5-6k on goodies 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Mate good luck to you if that's what you want to do, however you will always notice and be able to see its been painted, you will need to spend circa 7-8k for a proper job and I mean proper job!!!
> 
> Wrapping is tempory and can be reversed its a totally different ball game!
> 
> ...


I created the topic because I'm genuinely interested what people's views are on the subject, I was simply disagreeing with you around the such high percentage you believe would put people off, nothing else, chill!!!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

OK 98/100 :chuckle:QUOTE=billythefish;4622490]I created the topic because I'm genuinely interested what people's views are on the subject, I was simply disagreeing with you around the such high percentage you believe would put people off, nothing else, chill!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

One good thing about the r35 is it has the chassis number on every panel so you can tell if its had panels changed or just cosmetic work


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

a good quality respray in a colour that isn't too niche shouldn't impact the value unless there is reason to believe it was done to hide crash damage or something.

however if you go neon orange or green you are going to cut the number of people prepared to buy it significantly.

good colour, properly done, lots of pictures of the entire process and you should be fine.

Simon


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

In my experience you'll be paying very big money for a good job, the 5-8k cited on here seems to be what a very good job would cost.

Less than that and I suspect you'd be able to spot it a mile off.

I can live with some less than perfect paintwork on a £5k car. A £50k car and I'd walk away immediately.

BTW, this is coming from the man who currently has a 2 tone car due to the paint shop not matching the UMS paint when installing a new rear spoiler, despite assuring me they could and trying to charge me £1400 for the spoiler and boot lid.

With paint, it's very hard to guarantee things and it's a real headache when things go wrong.


----------



## sc0rpion (Feb 8, 2015)

I would not buy resprayed car as there is always issues with that, paint peeling off here and there, paint thickness change. To do it right whole car needs to be stripped down and for sure some bits would fly off, brake, crack and body shops wont replace them, they will use some adhesive to re-attach. Front respray yes but full colour change big no no to me.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice spoiler, which one is it and where did you get it from please?



borat52 said:


> In my experience you'll be paying very big money for a good job, the 5-8k cited on here seems to be what a very good job would cost.
> 
> Less than that and I suspect you'd be able to spot it a mile off.
> 
> ...


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Leave it Orange Kyle its  and yes I think it will devalue it and there so many cool wraps around which will allow you to put it OE when sale time comes etc, it keeps options open. 

Borat, they've painted your boot and gone edge to edge and thats a big No No with any silver. Hope they sort it for you


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheers Rob!


----------

